

Last Call Bus Club - dsk139
http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/last-call-bus-club/x/4009806

======
murtza
This project reminds me of the Public Light Bus in Hong Kong. It is a van with
16 seats, and they operate point to point on popular routes like Mong Kok to
Sai Kung. They usually only leave when they are full or close to full. So you
could have three mini buses to three areas in the Bay Area from a point in SF
like SOMA.

I think if you modeled your service after the public light bus. It would be
easier to start because of the lower cost to rent a van.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Public_light_bus](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Public_light_bus)

Good luck!

